# Anyone using external video monitor/recorders with the EOS R?



## Kit Lens Jockey (Nov 4, 2019)

I've been getting more into video work lately, and I bought a used C100 MkI to do this. But the thing is, this camera definitely shows its age and lacks a bunch of features that the EOS R has. The C100 autofocus, even with dual pixel, is mediocre bordering on awful. You only get one AF area in the middle of the frame which may or may not actually focus on you want it to. And I supremely miss auto ISO that pretty much every stills camera for the last ten years has had.

So I'm considering moving over to the EOS R with an external recorder, probably the Atomos Shogun Flame. Is anyone using the EOS R for a lot of video work with an external recorder? How is it? Any problems with overheating during long, multi-hour video shoots?


----------

